# Editeur de code pour Ipad



## zinx (6 Septembre 2014)

bonjour,

est ce quelqu un par ici a deja essaye un editeur de code gratuit sur Ipad.


Merci


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2014)

y'a gvim si tu veux


----------



## zinx (8 Septembre 2014)

pareil a celui de linux ?


----------

